# CPC-H-A Seeking Entry Level Position in New York, NY



## DonC (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

I am a graduate from the University at Albany with a Bachelors of Science Degree majoring in Human Biology.  I am now looking to continue my education in Health Information Management and searching for an opportunity to acquire a position as a Medical Coder.  I am currently working as a Certified Nursing Assistant and already familiar with medical terminology and working in a health care facility.  I am very excited to be a member of the AAPC and looking forward to obtaining a position in the near future.

Donovan Carter
412 Milton Turnpike apt 5
Milton, NY 12547
H: (845)795-2623 C: (845)863-4808
E-mail: Donovan_carter@aol.com

Objective
Seeking to acquire a position as a Medical Coder where I may utilize relevant training and great attention to detail to assist medical facilities with their coding needs.

Education
AAPC, CPC-H-A Certification					[08/13-02/14]
Hudson Valley Career Training, CNA Certification			[01/12-04/12]
University at Albany, Bachelors of Science in Human Biology		[12/11]

Qualifications Summary

?	Anatomy and Physiology courses completed
?	Member of the American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)
?	ICD-9 CM, HCPCS Level II, and CPT Coding
?	Medication Technician certification through Woodland Pond at New Paltz
?	80 contact hours of coding education through American Academy of Professional Coders
?	Excellent understanding of medical terminology 
?	CPR training for adults and children
?	Admirable oral and written skills in communication


Experience

Certified Nursing Assistant, Woodland Pond at New Paltz	[04/12-Present]
?	Proficient knowledge of infection control and fundamental methodologies of infectious disorders
?	Gather all pertinent information to support the nursing staff in deciphering results
?	Assist residents and family members in attaining positive results through comprehensive evaluations 
?	Ability to observe Privacy/HIPAA regulations along with direct patient care functions
?	Record vital signs such as pulse, respirations, weight and temperature
?	Support residents during ambulation, transfers, turn and positioning, and transport
?	Commended for teamwork, charting, and display of empathetic care towards residents and family members
?	Administering the prescribed medicines and treatments and maintaining MAR (Medication Administration Record) according to the organizational policies
?	Observe and practice the five ?Rights? to Medication Administration


Dietary Aide, Wingate at Ulster					[07/04-08/09]	
?	Knowledgeable of safety precautions, hygiene, and infection control standards for food preparation
?	Cooperate with supervisors and dieticians to establish proper diet plans for residents with various health conditions
?	Understanding of diseases which effect the residents dietary needs
?	Ability to operate kitchen tools and machinery
?	Exceptional time management skills using appropriate preparation techniques
?	Present food appetizing in appearance, and properly heated/cooled to the residents satisfaction


----------



## AB87 (May 2, 2014)

I started out as a CPC-A myself and just a bit of advice, In your Objective i would take out the phrase "Outsourced"


----------



## DonC (May 6, 2014)

Thank you for the advice, I really appreciate you taking the time to observe my resume.  If you have any other advice or any possible opportunities, please feel free to let me know.  Thanks again.

Best,

Donovan Carter


----------



## twizzle (May 6, 2014)

*Resume*

Also, take out the "references available upon request"
That's a big turn-off for employers. It's taken for granted you can provide references if needed (nearly always).
If you can't then provide them, you shouldn't apply for any jobs...that's the logic for removing it from your resume.


----------



## cldavenport (May 7, 2014)

I agree. References available on request can be taken off. Once you get to that point, the employer will request that information from you. Good luck to you!


----------



## DonC (May 7, 2014)

Thank you,

I really appreciate the advice you have provided for me. This has been very beneficial.  Do you happen to know any companies or hospitals who are willing to hire new coders?  Any information will be greatly appreciated.  Thank you again!

Best,

Donovan Carter


----------

